# leaving town just saying goodbye



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

To help save the economy, the Government will announce next month that the Immigration Department will start deporting pensioners (instead of illegals) in order to lower Social Security and Medicare costs. 

a goverment minister said there are many advantages to this scheme

Older people are easier to catch 

theywill not remember how to get back home. 

I started to cry when I thought of you. 

Then it dawned on me ... oh, crap... 

I'll see you on the bus!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll see you on the bus! - 

Another bonus for the Government - they'll save a fortune not having to give out bus passes once we've gone.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It will also get the benefit bill down. The govt. can take their pensions off it. Every little helps as they say :roll: 

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AND the NHS will suddenly have a surplus......... :lol: 

the only people complaining will be the false teeth manufacturers and the funeral directors ...... 

Dave :lol: 
(Bus pass at the ready! :roll: )


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> The Government will announce next month that the Immigration Department will start deporting pensioners .


They will have to catch me first. :lol:

Old people are sneaky. _(racially sensitive comment removed by Moderators)_ I think I have nothing to worry about. Forget about claiming your pension, think big.  go for all the other benefits. :wink:


----------

